# Windows 7 Key aber keine CD



## tom5520 (13. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab n Key von Windows 7 Home Premium aber keine CD...
Kann man sich das irgendwo downloaden? Kostenlos? Hab ja schon den Key...
MfG,
tom5520


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2010)

Ja das Image kannst du direkt bei Microsoft downloaden auf DVD brennen und dann ganz normal mit deinem Key installieren.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. März 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja das Image kannst du direkt bei Microsoft downloaden...


Aber auch nur wenn man ein MSDN Abonnent besitzt. Oder hat sich da neuerdings etwas daran geändert?


@tom5520
Gehört der Key zu einer OEM Version, dann wende dich an den Vertreiber dieser Version.
Kleiner Hinweis:
Über Download-Möglichkeiten außerhalb der Microsoft-Platform wirst du hier keinen Support erhalten.


----------



## tom5520 (13. März 2010)

ja, is OEM aber brauch auch keinen Support, wo kann man das den da downloaden...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. März 2010)

tom5520 schrieb:


> ja, is OEM aber brauch auch keinen Support, wo kann man das den da downloaden...


Denn wende dich bitte an den Hersteller. Legal zum download bietet es nur Microsoft an wenn man ein MSDN Abonnent ist. Alle anderen Quellen sind illegal bzw. verstoßen gegen die Eula von Microsoft. Das betrifft auch den Vorschlag von hulkhardy1:


Spoiler






hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Freund von dir  die win7 HP hat  kannst du auch seine DVD benutzen und kopieren...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. März 2010)

@tom

ich denke mal das dein pruduct key von irgendeinem supermark pc/notebook stammt.
und in so einem fall giebt es keine produkt unterstützung seitens microsoft.

theoretisch könnte man bei microsoft install cds ordern...
aber supermarkt lizensen sind davon ausgeschlossen.

du musst dich allso dort hin wenden wo du auch dein rechner gekauft hast. <<< blos das blöde ist von denen wirst du auch keine install cds bekommen...höchstens recovery cds..


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2010)

*Kurzum: Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass wir hier als Vertretung der Administration und damit dem Betreiber dieses Forum Beiträge, die zu Verstößen gegen die Microsoft Eula raten nicht dulden können und sie daher entfernen.*

Des Weiteren erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht, wie man an einen Produkt-Key ohne jegliche Dokumenation oder Datenträger kommt? Evtl schreibst du einfach mal den Support an und schilderst dort dein Problem. MSDNAA hast du aber nicht oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2010)

Nachdem mein Post gelöscht wurde, hir nochmal der Link zu Microsoft zum Download:

Im Subcriptions Benefits Portal können Sie Programme und Anwendungen entsprechend Ihrer Subscription downloaden.

Ja Modorator habs verstanden, hab wohl zu schnell geschrieben befor ich nachgedacht habe, Sorry!


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2010)

Wofür es aber afaik einen MSDN-Account bedarf. Sollte der User MSDN-Abonnent sein, hätte er mit dem Key den Downloadlink direkt in der Email erhalten, weshalb ich das jetzt eher ausschließe


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2010)

In Absprache mit dem Kollegen McZonk möchten wir beide den Threadersteller bitten uns per PN nähere Infos zu kommen zu lassen. 

Bis jetzt sind vom TE nicht wirklich Impulse gekommen, die oben genannten Ratschläge - wie z.B. den Hersteller zu fragen - auch in die Tat umzusetzen. Das macht uns natürlich stutzig und wir müssen die (wirklichen) Absichten hinterfragen.

Insoweit ist der Thread vorerst

-CLOSED-


----------

